# LED lights and Plants.



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

Would this 

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Hidden-Lighting-System-Length/dp/B0081FXWF6

give out enough light for plants?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I would say yes but it doesn't say how many watts it is


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Not really, unless you want only like Anubias and java fern nothing else. Look up the Finnex Fugeray, not Fugeray 2, that will be plenty and has moon lights for night time viewing. Or the Marineland doublebright fixture.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've used this one and it's good enough for the low lights, even kept my cabomba nice and green http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11000158

wouldn't suggest it for any moderate-high light plants. Crypts and swords will do ok, but most others won't.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I just got swords I have a moss ball and a rock with babytears on it. I want to be able to get a Banana Vine in there I think that's the name.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you do research on the baby tears? Its a medium-high light plant that loves CO2, I suspect it isn't doing good or slow growth...

http://www.amazon.com/AL-20WM-FugeR...qid=1346292792&sr=8-5&keywords=finnex+fugeray


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I was told the lights I had and the light shown would take good care of my baby tears, after putting in the light it has taken off growing more


Edit: It was from a guy who runs the petsmart in town, he also had once ran a local petstore. (That is now covered up by a petsmart)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What lights do you have?


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm now using that strip if led lights.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I was just doing a lot of reading on this, it turns out that LED grow lights are actually better for plants than the old fashioned ones. Plants grow 30% faster than under florescent plant lights.

The reason is because LED lights have more focused light, with more "usable" energy per bulb. It is also mostly outside of the visible lights spectrum (just like the sun) so even if it looks darker, it actually is brighter from the plant's POV.

Blue LED's are used for the vegetative state and red LED's help more during the blooming stages of a plant's life. The stability of the light also produces bigger blooms with fewer defects.

LED grow lights on the market are UBER expensive however, a few research papers mentioned that they are made with ordinary 100LM blue and red LED bulbs. This means you can get inexpensive light strips and use them as your plant lights.

Inf act, this is what some research labs do to cut costs.

I have a blue light I haven't been using because it was keeping me up at night, but I will turn it on now during the day.

One paper mentioned that the "purple" color can be balanced out by adding more green and white lights strictly for esthetics.

Coincidentally, cool white is almost as effective as florescent, but the light temperature is not quite right, so if you have high light plants you will want to add the blue and red.

I learned all this in the past three days reading numerous biology research papers and light spec sheets, wish I kept track of all the sources but I did not. Sorry!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It is possible to get white LED grow panels/strips for aquariums but they generally cost more than red/blue grow panels. LED lighting _will_ cost you more in the short-term than CFL lighting but they should last at least 10x longer (depending on brand) and are more energy efficient.

Small, cheap strips can be used with some effect for low-light plants but you may have to look into something seemingly high-tech if you want to keep more demanding plants and don't want a purple fish tank/room. I'm still learning about identifying decent LED lighting but I use an aquarium LED light strip for my fish tanks the growth I've had has been amazing, I also have a lovely shimmering effect on my wall and bed due to the minor filter current causing the water surface to move.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The Finnex fixture is a quality one, the Fugeray has less light then the Fugeray2.

LEDs should last 40000-50000 hours if they are good. Lower quality ones will go out or use cheap LEDs. Also never really go by the wattage with LEDs, they use much less energy so yeah.

If you are into DIY you can make an LED fixture your self with Cree LEDs. They are mega bright, I have a flashlight that uses one and it is crazy bright. Though you do need to know a bit about electronics.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I have noticed that after using this light my betta hides behind the filter or under the leafs on the side of the tank. 
That makes me unhappy.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

The light is stressing him. Add some floating plants to make the light more subdued and plants that provide shade. Is this only when you turn the light on or always?


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

When the lights are on, I've move my suction leafs over the that corner and tried to cover some of the light.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

One thing I have been thinking is maybe a film that I could cover up some of the lamp with to defuse the light, anyone konw what I'm talking about or have an idea?


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

LED lights is very important for growing the plants. You have to select best lights in your garden. There are many different types of lights available and you have to use best light related your plants.


----------

